# Convert numbers stored as text with excel vba Part2



## Scott Marshburn (Oct 12, 2014)

In this video I will show you how to add some code to the import selected user form that will automatically convert all of the numbers that are stored as text to numbers in the eCabinets excel worksheets when you import them into a master workbook.
Here is the link
https://youtu.be/WfbtYK38GG4
You can also Follow me on
Facebook
https://www.facebook.com/ecabinetstipsandtricks
Twitter
https://twitter.com/eCabinetstips
To subscribe to my channel just click on this link
https://www.youtube.com/user/ecabinetstips?sub_confirmation=1


----------

